
Trump Shutdown Must End - joelx
https://joelx.com/trumps-shutdown-must-end/14546/
======
taylodl
We'll see what happens once the airports shut down. If not this paycheck then
certainly the next - air traffic controllers are going to strike and then it's
Game Over. Trump may declare the strike illegal, but the court case currently
proceeding from the union is going to argue otherwise. Since no one has missed
a paycheck yet then technically no one is not being paid to work. Once
Friday's paychecks are missed the government is in breach of contract. This
could get really interesting really fast.

